# Looking for non working straight back breeder/kennel



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a pedigree straight back German Shepherd breeder/kennel in the UK that breeds healthy family German Shepherds, I don't want a working one as it would probably have a bit too much drive for me to handle, I will be taking the dog for plenty of walks and exercise but I'm having a hard time finding a reputable breeder/kennel that I can trust which breeds healthy ones with straight backs, I'm willing to travel to anywhere in the UK. Anyone who can help me out? Thanks


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww, well most likely the term "straight back German Shepherd" is gonna light people up??? But I get what you mean.


----------



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Aww, well most likely the term "straight back German Shepherd" is gonna light people up??? But I get what you mean.


How comes it would light people up haha? I don't mean to offend anyone with a non straight backed gsd, I just prefer the look


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

These old posts will help explain people 'lighting up' ... 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/540042-straight-back-vs-sloped-back-2.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/539977-straight-back-breeders-3.html


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Callum_96 said:


> Hi I'm looking for a pedigree straight back German Shepherd breeder/kennel in the UK that breeds healthy family German Shepherds, I don't want a working one as it would probably have a bit too much drive for me to handle, I will be taking the dog for plenty of walks and exercise but I'm having a hard time finding a reputable breeder/kennel that I can trust which breeds healthy ones with straight backs, I'm willing to travel to anywhere in the UK. Anyone who can help me out? Thanks


Typically you find the "straighter backs" on working lines. For some reason massively sloped backs are in fashion for shows. You'll get folks on both sides saying the other looks bad or is wrecking the breed. Sometimes you'll find examples in the middle for either type, but if you're planning to take it on plenty of walks and give it plenty of exercise as you say a working line is no problem. 

Working lines need activity and stimulation. But it's not outlandish. We're really not talking THAT much more than any other large breed dog. And you train them. So you control their drive. Minka is a working line. She's a ball of energy, but she also turns it off the moment she's told to. Regardless of if she's tired or not. We play and do what she wants and when it's time to stop we stop because I said so and she just relaxes and enjoys time with the family. You can fulfill all of the needs of a working dog in a couple of hours per day if you choose the right activities to do together. True, they're not a slow half mile walk/play fetch and call it good type of dog. But you also don't have to spend 8 hours per day doing IPO work like it may seem. Quality exercise over quantity is all it amounts to. Some people pass off comments about out of control working dogs (GSDs or other breeds) as it being the nature of their drive, but it's just the nature of a person that doesn't know how to train a dog at all, regardless of it's drive.

If you do a combination of mental stimulation, physical exercise in the form of both structured walks and proper playtime with actual yes/no training - you'll have no trouble with a working line. For what it's worth. Minka's big thing has become tracking and scent work. It wears her out, it's fun for us and isn't really all that time consuming or stressful. But boy is she worn out after it and she has a blast.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I see you're from the U.K. In the U.K., what most people refer to as straight-backed GSDs are the so-called Alsatians, which are trying to split away from the rest of the GSDs and form their own breed.

Please be careful. Some of these dogs have been horribly inbred, and epilepsy is fairly common in these bloodlines.

Here's an example: Benvillarosa All that Jazz

This dog had to be PTS after suffering from horrible epileptic seizures. 

If you EVER see a dog with this sort of intensive inbreeding in the pedigree, don't walk, RUN away as fast as you can!:frown2:


----------



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

NerdicEclipse said:


> Callum_96 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm looking for a pedigree straight back German Shepherd breeder/kennel in the UK that breeds healthy family German Shepherds, I don't want a working one as it would probably have a bit too much drive for me to handle, I will be taking the dog for plenty of walks and exercise but I'm having a hard time finding a reputable breeder/kennel that I can trust which breeds healthy ones with straight backs, I'm willing to travel to anywhere in the UK. Anyone who can help me out? Thanks
> ...


Thankyou for the clarification, I want a German Shepherd but the reason I've not being looking at working lines is because I wasn't exactly sure how much exercise and mental stimulation that they would need to be happy. Do you have any recommendations for working lines or any normal lines with the same structure as working lines?


----------



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> I see you're from the U.K. In the U.K., what most people refer to as straight-backed GSDs are the so-called Alsatians, which are trying to split away from the rest of the GSDs and form their own breed.
> 
> Please be careful. Some of these dogs have been horribly inbred, and epilepsy is fairly common in these bloodlines.
> 
> ...


That's why I'm being so careful before I go forward with a breeder, I would hate for something like that to happen to my dog, maybe straight back isn't the right term, I just want a German Shepherd that has the same kind of structure as most of the working ones that I see I'm not a big fan of the slopes show line backs, I know a ruler straight back isn't healthy but just something more close to the original type gsd


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a good breeder will be able to tell you if they are likely to have a pup that will fit your activity level. It's not impossible to get a working line that is happy to be a couch potato but most are going to want to do SOMETHING over than watching the grass grow. Hiking, playing ball, going bike riding AKA active pet home. Going over your plans and expectations with potential breeders is the best way to find out if their dogs will meet your needs. If not, most will steer you towards someone who will


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The best way to blow up stereotypes and get rid of generalizations is to go look at different types of dogs, in person.

Watch them stand around, watch them chase a ball, watch them interact with their owner, watch them train. 

Then you'll truly be able to make some good choices as far as what kind of physical appearance and temperament you prefer.

The results might surprise you!

There are so many generalizations and exaggerations on the internet.... when you look at the dogs themselves, you'll be able to form a much better opinion on what is best for you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Exactly WI backer?s advise. It may be hard to decide if you wind up liking them all! There are many threads on this forum about angles and straight backs. I would not summits all showlines are couch potatoes either. I had working lines and have showlines asl and wgsl and I can not say that any one was lazy and lived to be active non were hyper and all super smart and capable of many things. Each structure was different and I would say my asl is the most athletic and has moderate structure.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My partner's West German Showline:



















What about her isn't considered "straight backed?" 

This line is often stereotyped for having an extreme sloping back. Kona had angulation, but nothing extreme. Don't let stereotypes drive your choice. Meet the breeder and dog if you can. If you can't, look for reviews from those you trust. Breeders who care about the functionality of the dog, regardless of the ring or on the street, will always value proper structure.


----------



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

Femfa said:


> My partner's West German Showline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lovely looking dog, where did you get him/her from? I struggle trusting what I read online because most breeders say that health and temperament come first but then I've looked into the kennel further and heard otherwise, I just want to be sure that I get the right German Shepherd as I know there's so many things to look out for when getting one


----------



## Callum_96 (Oct 13, 2017)

Does anyone know any breeders that breed non working line German Shepherds of this structure in the uk?


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Callum_96 said:


> That is a lovely looking dog, where did you get him/her from? I struggle trusting what I read online because most breeders say that health and temperament come first but then I've looked into the kennel further and heard otherwise, I just want to be sure that I get the right German Shepherd as I know there's so many things to look out for when getting one


It's good to be cautious and critical. Almost a bit cynical. My partner's dog came from a breeder in BC, Canada. She was an exceptional family dog. Have you considered looking at venues other than the UK? My partner has some family that has bought GSD's over there, but predominantly white GSDs or King Shepherds. Not necessarily what you might be looking for.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the best thing to do is to go out to events and find dogs that you like. Talk to their owners and find out what kennel they are from. That is the best way to network and get starting points to compare breeders.


----------

